# Security clearence?



## swill12705 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi guys, my security papers were submitted via my sponsoring company on 23 July and still not had clearence confirmed. Is this normal? I have heard that the application process has changed with additional information now required. Thoughts?


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi, it took me over 6 months to get Clearence. Plus had to go to Abu dhabi for local police checks as I had a previous visa for Dubai. 

I have uk security Clearence to DV level, which also had to be confirmed with my employer. 

I take it you are applying for a government job?


----------



## swill12705 (Aug 25, 2012)

Job with one of the banks - not needing my mod sc anymore 
6months?! Eek


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got my security clearance back and I had T/S clearance with the US Gov't. It took 13 weeks. Just hang in there...you'll get it soon anough and then you will look back and wonder why you ever stressed it.


----------



## Charbel Abdallah (Aug 21, 2015)

Please I need your help , after I found a new construction job I submit my resignation to my previous company( construction company) ,who was paying late salary for last 2 consecutive years so I feel feed up from this situation so I decided to move out .And as everyone knows that after the cancellation we can stay 30 days inside the country and after that we have to exist so I was forcing my new company to submit my visa but they was facing a problem in d renewal of their trade license and never I was informed just they was pushing me to move to them "Asap" and I was going to join a government project . So the 30 days was finished I went Lebanon on 17 December 2014to wait my visa in my country on 15 January 2015 they submit the first visa it was rejected on 27 January 2015 the second working visa was rejected as well and it was mentioned on d application I'm Arabic " application rejected" one time in red color pen and one time in black color pen. After that my wife applied for 2 tourist visa for me and it was rejected. So what should I do ? Please let me know and thanks for your replies.


----------

